# Prismasonic Curved Cinema Scope screen test drive !



## Alan Gouger

I know many here including myself were caught by surprise when we saw Curved Cinema Scope Screens show up as a new product on the *Prismasonic* web site. My curiosity quickly kicked in and I placed an order. The last thing I needed was another screen to add to my collection but seeing the words "Curved" & "Silver" got the best of me as I thought this has to be something special, I am a fan of Silver material and curved screens.

Currently the screen is available in 3 different sizes. 100" , 113" , 125" diagonal and three different materials, high contrast gray 0.85, matte white 1. , high gain silver 3. gain.


I ordered the 100" model. All are based on a 40 foot radius which matches very well with anamorphic lens.

I also want to point out my screen comes from early production. My understanding improvements to all wood parts and an AT screen material will be offered.


Retail pricing are as follows:


2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, Matte White, 100": 1450 USD

2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, HC Gray, 100": 1520 USD

2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, High Gain Silver, 100" : 1590 USD


2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, Matte White, 113": 1590 USD

2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, HC Gray, 113": 1660 USD

2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, High Gain Silver, 113": 1730 USD


2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, Matte White, 125": 1730 USD

2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, HC Gray, 125": 1800 USD

2.37:1 Curved Video Screen, High Gain Silver, 125": 1870 USD


Here we go! The screen showed up in a box 9 feet long 10" square. Not to heavy, easy enough for one person to maneuver.










Everything was well packaged and arrived safe from over seas.










When I opened the box I was surprised to see the frame was made out of wood. I thought to myself after inspecting the contents how clever. It resembles a polished DIY kit. Everything looks so simple yet logical that is has you thinking to yourself why dint I think of this. Light enough to transship, easy to package and allows people to experience a curved scope screen at an entry level price.

The kit even contains the needed tools to assemble the screen. If you can read instructions nothing else is needed, you are on your way.










All parts laid out. Heres Jeff at work.










Here is the frame fully assembled. It is very sturdy. I was surprised how strong the frame is.










The screen material is pre cut and is attached to the frame using the supplied stable gun. I love this, why? You may find yourself in need of different material to fit the light output of a different projector in the future. This method allows you to order any raw piece of screen fabric from any manufacture of your choice without the need for a finished boarder, saving you lots of money.

Here is the screen material stabled in place.









Here is a picture from the backside with the material applied.










The four black velvet boarder frames attach next and do so with bolts from behind securing each boarder.










Again I want to point out all parts including the tools come with this kit and all the wood has been pre drilled and motored for the joint brackets.

Everything went together very easy without any trouble taking about 45 minutes.

Heres the finished product installed in place.










Here is a quick screen cap.












When all assembly and mounting is complete and throwing an image on her for the first time you will soon have a smile on your face, performance is first class. I give it an A+.


----------



## Mike N Ike

Alan,


Is this ordered thru AVS or directly from Ansii?


Thanks


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike N Ike* /forum/post/13075105
> 
> 
> Alan,
> 
> 
> Is this ordered thru AVS or directly from Ansii?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi Mike


We can take your order, you can order direct as well. At this point I do not yet have stocking inventory so it would have to ship from Prismasonic direct.


Thank you!


----------



## GKevinK

Alan,


Any guess as to how the half gain angle of the silver 3 gain (which is what I presume that you got) compares to Firehawk G3? The prismasonic website doesn't really go into detailed specs on the screen fabrics.


Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Alan Gouger

Hi Kevin


The idea behind a curved screen is to help spread even the hot spot from using higher gain material. Off to the left/right but within the width of the screen does not change much. Im guessing you will have to be out beyond the width of the screen to notice any major drop off. Maybe Anssi can chime in here. Of course the G3 on a flat screen would still yield a wider viewing angle because of its unity gain but possibly at the cost of some reduced ANSI contrast because of reflection onto the screening rooms walls.


----------



## Mike N Ike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/13081414
> 
> 
> Alan,
> 
> 
> Any guess as to how the half gain angle of the silver 3 gain (which is what I presume that you got) compares to Firehawk G3? The prismasonic website doesn't really go into detailed specs on the screen fabrics.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kevin



Kevin,


There is a graph on the Prismasonic website showing the gain fall off. Go to the Screen Gain Calculator (High Gain Silver Screens). Next to the "calculate" button is a link to the gain chart. Looks like it falls to 1.0 gain at 20 degree viewing angle. That appears to mean 10 degrees to the left or right of the screen center line. Pretty severe but I'm still considering it since, as Alan, said, I could use my own screen material if the silver doesn't work out for me. I hope Anssi will tell me I'm misinterpreting the chart.


Mike


----------



## rboster

Alan: Thanks for the very detailed review. I am near buying a curved screen. I've just resisted up to this point, since my Carada is only 6 months old.


----------



## Jason Turk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/13081672
> 
> 
> Hi Kevin
> 
> 
> The idea behind a curved screen is to help spread even the hot spot from using higher gain material. Off to the left/right but within the width of the screen does not change much. Im guessing you will have to be out beyond the width of the screen to notice any major drop off. Maybe Anssi can chime in here. Of course the G3 on a flat screen would still yield a wider viewing angle because of its unity gain but possibly at the cost of some reduced ANSI contrast because of reflection onto the screening rooms walls.



Exactly correct. Another benefit that has more recently been used, is that curved screens help reduce the pincusion affect of an anamorphic lens. So you get a 2 for 1 special!


----------



## Art Sonneborn

What movie is that ?


Art


----------



## Vern Dias

They stole my design!


Seriously this is exactly how I have built my screen frames for a number of years now.


Including canvas duck for the screen fabric, total cost for materials for my last screen (5'x14') was less than $200.00.


Vern


----------



## Jason Turk

I would sue! Did you patten it?


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13083357
> 
> 
> What movie is that ?
> 
> 
> Art



Hi Art
*Caveman (1981)* with Ringo Star. I recorded this off sat a few years ago, 1080i. A fun movie with stop motion action.


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/13081672
> 
> 
> Hi Kevin
> 
> 
> The idea behind a curved screen is to help spread even the hot spot from using higher gain material. Off to the left/right but within the width of the screen does not change much. Im guessing you will have to be out beyond the width of the screen to notice any major drop off. Maybe Anssi can chime in here. Of course the G3 on a flat screen would still yield a wider viewing angle because of its unity gain but possibly at the cost of some reduced ANSI contrast because of reflection onto the screening rooms walls.



Thanks Alan. My only observation so far of the Firehawk G3 is using the samples that Stewart was kind enough to provide. Conveniently, they sent two samples. What I did was temporarily put one directly in the center of my current screen (a 2.35:1 120" flat Carada BW) and the other out about a foot from the right edge. Sitting in the middle of the first row (11 feet from the screen) the swatch in the middle looks pretty good, though (unsurprisingly) a little dimmer than the surrounding BW material (but with a lower black floor.) The swatch out by the edge is *very* dim compared to the BW material around it. Observed from the middle of the 2nd row (at 17 feet from the screen), the side swatch still looks pretty dim. Based on these observations I've guessed that in my layout that the dropoff of the FH G3 is enough to make it noticeable in the center seating positions (much less the side seat positions), and have deduced that it would not be a good choice for me for as long as I stay with a flat screen.


I did go to the effort of designing a projector mount for my VW100 that allows me to vary the distance that it sits from the screen, and these observations were taken with the projector in the rearmost position (about 2.2 throw ratio.) In this position my level of pincushion distortion is on the order of 1 inch, so I'm not sure that the amount of screen curvature to completely eliminate the pincushion (haven't done the broomstick trick yet) would be enough to significantly help the usable viewing cone.


Do we have any sense of whether this 3 gain material is proprietary to Prismasonic, or is it sourced from another vendor? I might be interested in getting a few yards to play around with.


Thanks Mike also for pointing out the link to the gain chart... I missed that before.


Kevin


----------



## Vern Dias




> Quote:
> I would sue! Did you patten it?



How do you patent a dozen pieces of wood? Just kidding, anyhow. At least about the stolen part.


Vern


----------



## Pete

Alan,

How much curvature is there? It looks mild compared to something like a CineCurve or Cine-V


----------



## Jason Turk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vern Dias* /forum/post/13086845
> 
> 
> How do you patent a dozen pieces of wood? Just kidding, anyhow. At least about the stolen part.
> 
> 
> Vern



You have to be creative...this is hand grown wood out of my yard. It is a hybrid of pine, maple, and bamboo. It lends itself to a super hard, yet easily manipulated to form the required curve. You treat it with all-natural coatings to prevent and decay, and all pieces are hand-plained.


See? No problem to patten it...


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete* /forum/post/13087706
> 
> 
> Alan,
> 
> How much curvature is there? It looks mild compared to something like a CineCurve or Cine-V



It is a 40' curve same the the CineCurve. You can also get the CC with a 20' radius or pay for custom curves but the 40 is what is recommended by all that best matches the pincushion of the anamorphic lens.

---------------------------------------


Kevin


I do not think the material is proprietary to Prismasonic. As you know you can order swatches from most screen vendors and most all offer silver and some with different gains.

----------------------------------------


Vern I know you are one the very first pioneers running scope well before 1.33 anamorphic lens appeared on the market. Your a true cinema aficionado


----------



## Laserfan

What confuses me about these curved screens is that (to me anyway) it seems like stapling a screen material to the perimeter of a curved frame can't possibly result in a perfectly curved fabric. That there would HAVE TO BE flat areas that just aren't even close to curved. Where am I wrong? Or am I NOT wrong and any anomalies of this sort just aren't noticeable given the 40' radius of the frame?


I can understand a stiff material, like those DIY plastic (what, polywall) screens being bendable, and that They could be made to be virtually perfect. But fabric?


----------



## rboster

Laserfan:


I was confused too about stapling of the fabric. Here's how they describe their screen material.

*Textile backed screen surfaces, where the reflective surface is laminated to a woven textile base*


Maybe Alan can give us a description of what they are using?


Ron


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

I don't think it's a good idea to use a matt white material on a curved surface since the 180 degree reflectance angle can allow light to bounce from one part of the screen onto another part, reducing ANSI contrast and causing some colour wash out. You really need a material with gain.


Gary


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Lightfoot* /forum/post/13089526
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a good idea to use a matt white material on a curved surface since the 180 degree reflectance angle can allow light to bounce from one part of the screen onto another part, reducing ANSI contrast and causing some colour wash out. You really need a material with gain.
> 
> 
> Gary



Correct. You really should use a material with gain but I have used AT material

and never had any issues. I dont think there is enough curve with a 40 or 20 to worry about it but if you go deeper then your concerns come into play.


Laserfan & Ron stapling the material was very easy and turned out perfect. Start in the center top/bottom and work your way to the ends.

I have had several curved screens, all use their own technique to attach the material but most end up with whats called saddling in the center. This is caused when the material has just as much tension from the sides as the top/bottom so the center bubbles or saddles out. If you place a straight edge in the vertical position in the center of the screen it will not touch the top/bottom edges of the material. With the stapling method I have perfect

registration across the entire screen.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/13090977
> 
> 
> ...most end up with whats called saddling in the center. This is caused when the material has just as much tension from the sides as the top/bottom so the center bubbles or saddles out. If you place a straight edge in the vertical position in the center of the screen it will not touch the top/bottom edges of the material. With the stapling method I have perfect registration across the entire screen.



Thank you, Alan--the key as you've explained it is to not apply any lateral tension to the screen material so that it "saddles out" (wow, a term that for once is almost self-evident!







).


I suppose another thing as Ron implied is that these screens are a fairly heavy material, and at least aren't easy to wrinkle or stretch or pull.


Appreciate the explanation!


----------



## Angeli662

Alan how does the VW200 looks on that material?


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angeli662* /forum/post/13094233
> 
> 
> Alan how does the VW200 looks on that material?



I dont think I ended up with Silver. Looking at the specs Silver is not listed for the 8 foot model. Im sure it is glass beaded similar to the Hi Power. I will confirm with Anssi but it looks killer, really bright.


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/13094923
> 
> 
> I dont think I ended up with Silver. Looking at the specs Silver is not listed for the 8 foot model. Im sure it is glass beaded similar to the Hi Power. I will confirm with Anssi but it looks killer, really bright.



I've come so associate 'glass beaded' with retro-reflective... is it exhibiting that characteristic?


----------



## prismasonic

Hello All,


We made our first curved screen in 2001 for the Helsinki AV exhibition to operate with our 1.st anamorphic lens model. Since then we have been slowly developing the idea, how to make the screen so that it could be easily assembled by the customer.


We ended up to the textile backed screen material, because compared to the vinyl based, the uniformity of the surface is in different league especially when it comes to the high gain or high contrast surfaces.


All the screen parts are CNC machined. The fabric has been water cut in order to have a exactly correct size and also the slots for the screws for the velvet frames, which are attached from the back side of the framework to the preassembled screw threads of the frames.


With the staples the screen is possible to get tightened so that after assembly there are absolutely no 'waves' at all in a viewing area. Moreover, the screen has a 4-point internal tightening system, which allows the final tightening with the L-wrench after stapling. After proper assembly the fabric pretty perfectly follows the screen curvature in the whole viewing area. There is no limitation on how many times the screen can be re-stabled to the framework, so it is possible to deblock the screen for example for moving the place or changing the screen fabric.


The screen material is available as


-high contrast gray (gain 0.86)

-matte white (gain 1)

-high gain silver (gain up to 3)

-acoustic transparent white (gain 1); available soon


The gain calculator for the high gain silver screen is located at:

http://www.prismasonic.com/english/s...angle_view.php 


The idea is that it is also possible to purchase the screen fabric as an upgrade part, so that one can switch the new different fabric later if wished.


----------



## rboster

I loooooove the idea of being able to which out the screen fabric down the road. Damn, it's making really tough not to make the switch.


I need to do some more reading on high gain silver screens. I love dark black levels and my fear is I gaining more pop and brightness at the expense of black levels. So currently, I have a Matte White 1 gain (classic white term from Carada) matched with my BenQ 8720.


Ron


----------



## Jason Turk

Thanks Anssi! That certainly helped clear things up.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

What a great place this forum is !










Art


----------



## Shockabuku

Thanks for your review, Alan. As an existing Prismasonic lens customer, I've also had my eye on the 125" version of this screen for my new dedicated room. In particular, I really like the idea of being able to easily change the screen material. I'm in the same boat as Ron, however, in that I'm really unsure whether to go for a high gain screen or not. I guess that's for another thread.


A question for Alan or Anssi if I may...it looks from the pictures that the screen frame is angled down towards the material, is that the case? In other words, for those familiar with their products, is it more like the Carada Criterion as opposed to the Carada Precision? I do like that feature of the Criterion, as I find it provides a nice tidy look, and is great for hiding any overscan that you may need to do (although I guess a curved screen should eliminate the need to overscan in order to remove pincushion!). Many thanks. Mark.


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shockabuku* /forum/post/13166677
> 
> 
> Thanks for your review, Alan. As an existing Prismasonic lens customer, I've also had my eye on the 125" version of this screen for my new dedicated room. In particular, I really like the idea of being able to easily change the screen material. I'm in the same boat as Ron, however, in that I'm really unsure whether to go for a high gain screen or not. I guess that's for another thread.
> 
> 
> A question for Alan or Anssi if I may...it looks from the pictures that the screen frame is angled down towards the material, is that the case? In other words, for those familiar with their products, is it more like the Carada Criterion as opposed to the Carada Precision? I do like that feature of the Criterion, as I find it provides a nice tidy look, and is great for hiding any overscan that you may need to do (although I guess a curved screen should eliminate the need to overscan in order to remove pincushion!). Many thanks. Mark.



Mark: Not to put words in your mouth, but are you asking if the inside edge of the frame is beveled? Which I agree is a nice feature for absorption of any needed light spill.


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/13168388
> 
> 
> Mark: Not to put words in your mouth, but are you asking if the inside edge of the frame is beveled? Which I agree is a nice feature for absorption of any needed light spill.



Mark if that is the then yes the boarder is beveled toward the viewing material.

The Max thickness which is the outside of the boarder is 1/2"


If I miss understood your question please let me know


----------



## Shockabuku

Bevelled! That was the word I was looking for. Thanks







.


----------



## Jason Turk

Bevelled edge is where the fascia of the frame angles in towards the inside where the fabric meets it. Most nicer frames have that as it reduces shadowbox effect and such...


----------



## rajman

I was just wondering if there would be any warping issues with the wooden frame if it experiences changes in humidity or temperature. Would sealing be required to prevent this.


----------



## bgosselin

I'm not crazy about grey screen. Did you get a chance to compared it to a Dalite hipower? What would be the biggest looking difference?


I love my Dalite now but I just saw a curve stewart and I like the effect the curve screen gives you.


Bruno


----------



## like.no.other.

Not to go off topic, but what is the advantage of having curve over conventional flat?


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

When using an anamorphic horizontal expansion lens, the image will pincushion slightly so the top and bottom of the image will out up at the ends (taller at the ends than in the middle). A curved screen allows the image to match the curve and fit with little or no need for overscanning. With a flat screen you have to overscan the image into the black borders.


HTH


Gary


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/13197288
> 
> 
> Not to go off topic, but what is the advantage of having curve over conventional flat?




Not off topic at all...in fact, if you read the whole thread it's actually asked and answered on the first page.


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *like.no.other.* /forum/post/13197288
> 
> 
> Not to go off topic, but what is the advantage of having curve over conventional flat?



Theres some advantages listed on the Prismasonic web site *HERE*











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgosselin* /forum/post/13197138
> 
> 
> I'm not crazy about grey screen. Did you get a chance to compared it to a Dalite hipower? What would be the biggest looking difference?
> 
> 
> I love my Dalite now but I just saw a curve stewart and I like the effect the curve screen gives you.
> 
> 
> Bruno



I think the HP would work great on this screen. The curve is not deep enough

to throw in any nagative effects. Buying a raw sheet of HP cant be that costly making it worth experimenting.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajman* /forum/post/13187889
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if there would be any warping issues with the wooden frame if it experiences changes in humidity or temperature. Would sealing be required to prevent this.



I do not envision this being a problem. Once assembled the frame is very well braced and solid. Also the curved wood pieces were not form bent but cut from over sized solid stock.


----------



## like.no.other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/13198776
> 
> 
> Not off topic at all...in fact, if you read the whole thread it's actually asked and answered on the first page.



Sorry, just a bad habit











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/13198936
> 
> 
> Theres some advantages listed on the Prismasonic web site *HERE*



Thanks.


----------



## rajman

I would think that even with the regular output from a projector and not just after using an HE lens that there would still be benefit from a curved screen. My understanding is that the image formed from a typical spherical lens system would actually be in focus on a spherical focal surface and not on a focal plane. As a result this focal surface would would be more closely matched by a curved screen ( although I guess that you would actually require curvature also in the vertical dimension







) and as a result the edge focus would be better. Am I off with this interpretation?


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/13198936
> 
> 
> 
> I think the HP would work great on this screen. The curve is not deep enough
> 
> to throw in any nagative effects. Buying a raw sheet of HP cant be that costly making it worth experimenting.



Alan: What is the effect of HP on black level? I assume blacks would take a hit? Depending on the projector's lumens, I assume maybe adding a ND filter may help...but at a cost of the pop the brigthness would add? I wonder if I would be a dog chasing my tail?


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

The HP will increase the white and black levels equally. If your image is too dim then you may want the HP. If it isn't, then a 1.3 should suffice. It depends on what levels of reflectance you're after. If you want cinema levels, aim for around 12fL, if you want something brighter, then you may need the HP, though you may need to consider that is is retro reflective.


Adding an ND will reduce the lumens by half, but it does allow you to remove it later when the lamp has dimmed to get some brightness back, so that's a good reason you may want the HP.


Gary


----------



## bgosselin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Lightfoot* /forum/post/13202298
> 
> 
> The HP will increase the white and black levels equally. If your image is too dim then you may want the HP. If it isn't, then a 1.3 should suffice. It depends on what levels of reflectance you're after. If you want cinema levels, aim for around 12fL, if you want something brighter, then you may need the HP, though you may need to consider that is is retro reflective.
> 
> 
> Adding an ND will reduce the lumens by half, but it does allow you to remove it later when the lamp has dimmed to get some brightness back, so that's a good reason you may want the HP.
> 
> 
> Gary



The HP is a good alternative to ND filters. You install your projector as high as possible. Sitting down instead of a gain of 2.8 you will get close to 1.4. As the lamp age you re-install your projector lower increasing the gain and the brightness of your image.


Bruno


----------



## Jason Turk

Perhaps even lower depending on the setup. It doesn't take much to go off axis enough with HP to make the gain less than 1.0. It's actually a fun experiment to walk across the room and watch the gain so dramatically.


----------



## Theron2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajman* /forum/post/13199140
> 
> 
> I would think that even with the regular output from a projector and not just after using an HE lens that there would still be benefit from a curved screen. My understanding is that the image formed from a typical spherical lens system would actually be in focus on a spherical focal surface and not on a focal plane. As a result this focal surface would would be more closely matched by a curved screen ( although I guess that you would actually require curvature also in the vertical dimension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and as a result the edge focus would be better. Am I off with this interpretation?



a very good question i´m looking for an answer myself

since LCD PJs are designed to project on flat surfaces i initially woul have gone that way, the pincushion elimination is a good point for a curved screen but Isco says their lenses are designed for flat screens so i´m really not sure what to do right now, go curved or flat?


my policy: i want a great scope experience but the other ARs shouldn´t suffer

so i could live with overscanning on a flat screen if it´s sharply focused on the whole! screen

but i would go curved if there are no focal issues and there are no stretching/distortions of non-scope material due to the curve (lens is out of the light path for nonscope)


maybe someone who has/had both versions could enlighten me?


----------



## rboster

Thanks to all for there input on HP screen material. The curved screen combined with screen material with a 3 gain sounds just what my set up is needing. Or, this could be an excuse to upgrade again...either way


----------



## Theron2

come on guys...no reply to my last post?

someone has to know something


----------



## Mntneer

Are these screens transparent to sound?


----------



## timmyotule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theron2* /forum/post/13217856
> 
> 
> come on guys...no reply to my last post?
> 
> someone has to know something



Better check with your projector manufacturer. It has been suggested that they correct the lens for focus on a flat screen. I believe this is the case but I don't know for sure.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mntneer* /forum/post/13227853
> 
> 
> Are these screens transparent to sound?



The manufacturer posted about this in this very thread.


----------



## rboster

Well, I made the leap to a curved screen from Prismasonic. So it will create four changes for my set up:


1) Obivously going from flat to curved


2) Going from 1 gain basic white to 2.8 silver high power screen material. (I've felt that my BenQ 8720 threw off a dim image and wanted that boost of brightness.


3) Going from a 120" screen to a 125"....hey, I'll take the extra size


4) Going from 2.35:1 to 2.37:1 ratio...I assume it won't make a lot of difference...but it's a change.


Looks like Alan will stocking the Prismasonic screens. So I've placed my order through AVS and hope to have it in 2-3 weeks. Once I have everything set up, I'll post my thoughts (I've owned both Da-lite and Stewart). I'm currently own a 120" Carada Crit. 2.35:1 screen with classic white material. Before the other half of the finance commitee finds out...I'll need to sell my screen.


----------



## panosp

Alan, which Prismasonic material did you order?

Which projector are you using?



Has anybody here tried the Prismasonic High Gain Silver or the Matte White screen materials with an RS2? I received yesterday 2 samples from Prismasonic (thanks Anssi!) and would like to share some opinions.


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panosp* /forum/post/13290401
> 
> 
> Alan, which Prismasonic material did you order?
> 
> Which projector are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody here tried the Prismasonic High Gain Silver or the Matte White screen materials with an RS2? I received yesterday 2 samples from Prismasonic (thanks Anssi!) and would like to share some opinions.



I ordered the silver high gain material. My current projector is the BenQ 8720. I took a little bit of a leap of faith in choosing the higher gain material. But, I think it will be a good fit for what I am looking for. The screen/gain cal. at prismasonic agreed.


----------



## rboster

Alan:


From what I understand the frame would hang on two screws mounted into the wall (assumption being the screws would be screwed into a stud). My only concern would be the frame vibrating off the screws...long term vibrations from the bass shifting the frame off the two screws. Is that a justified concern? How did you mount the frame? If it's as I understand, I would almost assume one would need to check to make sure the frame was flush against wall on occasion?


Thanks

Ron


----------



## Jacob B

*1.* Any masking available from third party for a curved screen like this (besides the Stewart "break your marriage" priced solution)?

*2.* *Anssi*, why don't the 100" come with the silver screen?

*3.* Why 2.37:1 and not 2.35:1, 2.38:1, or even 2.40:1?? My current screen is 2.35:1, but I often have to overscan the sides due to 2.40:1 aspect ratio. What's the reason behind 2.37:1?

*4.* Would it be unwise to buy a curved screen NOW if the lens is 1-2 years down the road?

I have a Prismasonic H-500, but I'm not really happy with the CA and the (lack of)sharpness - it's on sale on ebay. With the lens in *pass* mode, panel convergence on my Z4 causes the R, G, and B lines to be shown as 3 individual vertical lines (making a black line 3 pixels wide) and 1.5 horizontal lines. With the lens in *stretch*, the CA doubles this: a black vertical line is shown as three individual R, G, and B lines with 1-2 white lines between each color, making a black line 6 pixels wide - worst on the left edge of the screen. This produces a noticable softness of the picture - too much. A lens upgrade (H-FE5000) would ruin the rest of my upgrade program


I'm planning an upgrade from my 100" Cinemascope Dalite HP pull down screen lit by a shelf mounted Z4, to a fixed cinemascope screen and a ceiling mounted 1080p sub 3000$ projector. One of the reasons is that a fixed screen is easier to side mask than the pull down. Furthermore, the HP was bought for use in ambient light in a living room, but is now used in dedicated HT with light control. I really would like darker blacks, allthough I like the kick from the HP 

I was considering a Carada BW 100" or a Studiotek130 flat screen due to the prices of a curved, but now...


I have 5000-6000 $ to spend for the upgrade, but I'm also considering a blu-ray player and Berkline HT seats... 


HDTV is not even in its infant stage in Denmark right now, SD in 576P (too compressed) is what we have available, so only HD source is Blu-ray. That might make a 1080P projector without a Blu-ray player silly. But I really need internal decoding for the new lossless audio formats =>7.1 analogue out, since my AVR is an older Denon 5803. That makes me want to wait - or buy the Denon BD3800, which then again forces other upgrades to wait.

*5.* Obviously something needs to wait until next year...Since we have a few of the Pros present in this thread, maybe I can get a little advice on the priorities/most noticable impact for the buck - I know this goes slightly off track for the thread, but the curved screen and lens is all part of the big puzzle


----------



## Vern Dias




> Quote:
> . Any masking available from third party for a curved screen like this (besides the Stewart "break your marriage" priced solution)?



I used Camarillo Cinema's horizontal masking system and, using the proper type of track, had no trouble conforming it to my curved screen.


Vern


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob B* /forum/post/13535682
> 
> *1.* Any masking available from third party for a curved screen like this (besides the Stewart "break your marriage" priced solution)?
> 
> *2.* *Anssi*, why don't the 100" come with the silver screen?
> 
> *3.* Why 2.37:1 and not 2.35:1, 2.38:1, or even 2.40:1?? My current screen is 2.35:1, but I often have to overscan the sides due to 2.40:1 aspect ratio. What's the reason behind 2.37:1?
> 
> *4.* Would it be unwise to buy a curved screen NOW if the lens is 1-2 years down the road?
> 
> I have a Prismasonic H-500, but I'm not really happy with the CA and the (lack of)sharpness - it's on sale on ebay. With the lens in *pass* mode, panel convergence on my Z4 causes the R, G, and B lines to be shown as 3 individual vertical lines (making a black line 3 pixels wide) and 1.5 horizontal lines. With the lens in *stretch*, the CA doubles this: a black vertical line is shown as three individual R, G, and B lines with 1-2 white lines between each color, making a black line 6 pixels wide - worst on the left edge of the screen. This produces a noticable softness of the picture - too much. A lens upgrade (H-FE5000) would ruin the rest of my upgrade program
> 
> 
> I'm planning an upgrade from my 100" Cinemascope Dalite HP pull down screen lit by a shelf mounted Z4, to a fixed cinemascope screen and a ceiling mounted 1080p sub 3000$ projector. One of the reasons is that a fixed screen is easier to side mask than the pull down. Furthermore, the HP was bought for use in ambient light in a living room, but is now used in dedicated HT with light control. I really would like darker blacks, allthough I like the kick from the HP
> 
> I was considering a Carada BW 100" or a Studiotek130 flat screen due to the prices of a curved, but now...
> 
> 
> I have 5000-6000 $ to spend for the upgrade, but I'm also considering a blu-ray player and Berkline HT seats...
> 
> 
> HDTV is not even in its infant stage in Denmark right now, SD in 576P (too compressed) is what we have available, so only HD source is Blu-ray. That might make a 1080P projector without a Blu-ray player silly. But I really need internal decoding for the new lossless audio formats =>7.1 analogue out, since my AVR is an older Denon 5803. That makes me want to wait - or buy the Denon BD3800, which then again forces other upgrades to wait.
> 
> *5.* Obviously something needs to wait until next year...Since we have a few of the Pros present in this thread, maybe I can get a little advice on the priorities/most noticable impact for the buck - I know this goes slightly off track for the thread, but the curved screen and lens is all part of the big puzzle





2)It will be available for 100" too. Also acoustic transparent matte white material will be available for all sizes


3)1.77777*1.33333=2.37


4) the H500 has single prisms (CA problem) and no focal element (a bit soft focus), so HD-5000 will make a big difference


----------



## Jacob B

ANSSI,

I see the math, but I don't understand the rational behind it - other than the fact that each format is 33 % wider than the next one.


As for the HD-5000, since I won't have money to buy the curved screen AND masking AND new 1080P projector AND the HD-5000 *this year*, would you buy the curved screen, masking, and the projector now, and wait with the lens, or keep the Sanyo Z4 and the Dalite HP one more year and just buy the HD-5000?


What brand of screen material is it (both the matte white and the silver) - what kind of color, contrast and resolution performance can I expect, and is compatible with 1080P...


What kind of AT screen is it? And is it only the MAtte white that comes in AT?

WHat is the audio performance of the screen - I'm an audio geek as well and have quite expensive Audiovector front speakers (M3 Signature - 2500 $ a piece) as well as a Denon AVR-5803 7.1 amp.


Thanks for your answers,

Jacob


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> As for the HD-5000, since I won't have money to buy the curved screen AND masking AND new 1080P projector AND the HD-5000 this year, would you buy the curved screen, masking, and the projector now, and wait with the lens, or keep the Sanyo Z4 and the Dalite HP one more year and just buy the HD-5000?



This is too difficult for me to answer you



> Quote:
> What brand of screen material is it (both the matte white and the silver) - what kind of color, contrast and resolution performance can I expect, and is compatible with 1080P...



They are both textile backed screen materials, where the reflective surface is laminated to a woven textile base.


Matte white is neutral which gives a flat 1.0 gain. It works best with fully light contolled rooms.


High gain silver has gain up to 3.0. The gain is dependent on the viewing position related to the projector. Please check the gain calculator at

http://www.prismasonic.com/english/s...angle_view.php 


It gives very bright and vivid image also if some ambient light exists. I use this screen at my home.


Both are compatible with 1080



> Quote:
> What kind of AT screen is it? And is it only the MAtte white that comes in AT?
> 
> WHat is the audio performance of the screen - I'm an audio geek as well and have quite expensive Audiovector front speakers (M3 Signature - 2500 $ a piece) as well as a Denon AVR-5803 7.1 amp.



AT screen has matte white (flat 1.0 gain), woven surface. Woven AT surface has an excellent audio performance.


----------



## bgosselin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/13291324
> 
> 
> I ordered the silver high gain material. My current projector is the BenQ 8720. I took a little bit of a leap of faith in choosing the higher gain material. But, I think it will be a good fit for what I am looking for. The screen/gain cal. at prismasonic agreed.



Will like to know how you like your screen. Have you compare the higain silver to the highpower?


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgosselin* /forum/post/14195448
> 
> 
> Will like to know how you like your screen. Have you compare the higain silver to the highpower?



I like the high gain silver (I've not used the high power screen material before). There is definitely more pop to the image. Brightness is increased...along with the screen material "reveals" more the problems with transfers, like video noise etc.


Though the biggest changes are the geometry issues are corrected by the curved screen. I do find the image more immersive due to (even the slight) curvature of the screen.


Overall, I am very satisfied with the screen Prismasonic has produced. Though it was a bear to get the material stapled properly and hung correctly on the frame. One needs to stand the screen up, so the material hangs on the frame (gravity) like it will on the wall, only then will you know if you've stretched the material properly.


The end result is a really nice screen. I know some are concerned with the "wooden frame"...don't let that bother you for two reasons: 1) The frame is extremely sturdy. 2) No one can tell what materials are used in the framing with the velvet material outer frame is attached.


----------



## bgosselin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster* /forum/post/14196654
> 
> 
> I like the high gain silver (I've not used the high power screen material before). There is definitely more pop to the image. Brightness is increased...along with the screen material "reveals" more the problems with transfers, like video noise etc.
> 
> 
> Though the biggest changes are the geometry issues are corrected by the curved screen. I do find the image more immersive due to (even the slight) curvature of the screen.
> 
> 
> Overall, I am very satisfied with the screen Prismasonic has produced. Though it was a bear to get the material stapled properly and hung correctly on the frame. One needs to stand the screen up, so the material hangs on the frame (gravity) like it will on the wall, only then will you know if you've stretched the material properly.
> 
> 
> The end result is a really nice screen. I know some are concerned with the "wooden frame"...don't let that bother you for two reasons: 1) The frame is extremely sturdy. 2) No one can tell what materials are used in the framing with the velvet material outer frame is attached.



People must be nervous on how the wood will react to a humide basement for exemple.


I played with the sample yesterday. I was able to fix it to the screen and compare the high gain silver to my high power.


It seem that the Prismasonic screen has a larger viewing cone than the high power. Sitting in the middle The prismasonic high gain silver sample look darker than my hipower but it look as bright when sitting on the side.


What I found strange is that for white material il look darker et for dark scene it also look darker but in mixte scene both look identical. I'm not sure how to explain this. Maybe a screen expert like Tryg could tell us why.


I'm not sure the screen will be right for me. My Sharp in its high contrast mode is dim and I wouldn't want to get a darker image than I have now. But for dark stuff it look very good on the high gain silver. I wish we could test a screen without having to buy it.










Bruno


----------



## WilsonL

Back from the dead, just curious if anyone has any experience or updates on this?


The curved screen and framing look interesting


----------



## tbase1

Should I make a DIY curve screen out of my stewart videomatte 200 or my

draper m1300?


----------



## Donhou

Somebody asked earlier comparison between DaLite high power and Prismasonic high gain silver.


I just made myself a 2,35:1 flat screen from prismasonic high gain material. Earlier i had b-model hi-power wich i really liked but i had to get rid of because of the waves







.


This high silver silver is also very bright retro-reflective material and it may have a bit wider viewing cone, but it`s kinda grainy surface is very visible in image







.

I hope this is something i get used to; i just spend first evening vieving with this screen and got myself a head ache searching surface grain from the background from every bright image







.


To me HiPower was much better screen material and HiPowers narrow viewing cone feels really minor issue comparing to this...


----------



## Flatnate

Just curious if anyone has any experience with the acoustically transparent version of this screen? If so, what are your thoughts of having the two frame cross members on the left and right side in relation to your optimum speaker placement behind the screen and how it may affect your sound field?


----------



## CAVX

Some questions:


What is the fabric, perf or weave?

How wide are these cross bracing bars?

At what positions are these cross bracing bars?

Will the bars be in front of your speakers or beside them?

Can they be relocated?


----------



## zork17

I have the 125" curved 1:2.37 screen and I am very happy. Now they have different sizes.

The fabric they offered was Draper AT1200, I couldn't find anything good about it on the web so I bought only the frame from Prismasonic and the fabric from SeymourAV - Center Stage XD.


----------



## CAVX

How wide are these cross bracing bars?

At what positions are these cross bracing bars?

Will the bars be in front of your speakers or beside them?

Can they be relocated?


Seymour AVm same as SmX?

Are you able to answer any of the other questions above?


----------



## zork17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/18106291
> 
> 
> Seymour AVm same as SmX?
> 
> Are you able to answer any of the other questions above?



SeymourAV is not the same as SMX. The material is different and the service is much much better. SMX never answered my questions. The price is also better, and you can buy only the fabric.


----------



## zork17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/18106291
> 
> 
> How wide are these cross bracing bars?
> 
> At what positions are these cross bracing bars?
> 
> Will the bars be in front of your speakers or beside them?
> 
> Can they be relocated?



Regarding dimension you can look at the screen manual for diagrams:
http://www.prismasonic.com/english/manual_screen.shtml 


For more information you can contact the company - they were also very helpful with every question I asked.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zork17* /forum/post/18106304
> 
> 
> SeymourAV is not the same as SMX.



Really? I was under the impression that it is all Shearweave 4500 [white].


----------



## zork17

SMX is not SW4500:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post15643454 


If you scroll down a little you can see a picture of the Center Stage XD. It is also not SW4500.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zork17* /forum/post/18106367
> 
> 
> SMX is not SW4500



All good, I use SmX myself - where in Australia, it is marketed as Acoustic Vison. Back when you could buy just fabric off SmX, my piece turns up on a card board roll with a Phiefer sticker inside the roll. I can see there is a difference between the XD and SmX. I was not aware of the difference as I had not seen the product for myself. And I did have to turn mine almost 40 degrees too. You can see the moire come and go based on the angle. My screen is small for an AT, so I am guessing the amount of rotation is not as much on a larger screen where the pixel to hole size increases.


----------



## HogPilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/18106519
> 
> 
> All good, I use SmX myself - where in Australia, it is marketed as Acoustic Vison. Back when you could buy just fabric off SmX, my piece turns up on a card board roll with a Phiefer sticker inside the roll. I can see there is a difference between the XD and SmX. I was not aware of the difference as I had not seen the product for myself. And I did have to turn mine almost 40 degrees too. You can see the moire come and go based on the angle. My screen is small for an AT, so I am guessing the amount of rotation is not as much on a larger screen where the pixel to hole size increases.



I believe the original SMX material was still a Phiffer SW product, but it was custom made. Ruben had found that one of the fabrics - it was either 2300 or 2900 - had a superior weave as far as rejecting moire while still performing well acoustically. However it wasn't available in chalk, which was the color that tested very well for spectral response, so he went to Phiffer and special ordered the fabric he wanted in chalk. Who knows who he uses as his supplier now - as he is several generations beyond that original fabric - but back in the day, it was all SW, just not 4500.


I have a sample of the Center Stage XD, and it's definitely not 4500 either - my current screen is 4500 and the XD is definitely superior as far as rejecting moire. I'm evaluating it right now for uniformity to see if the non-uniform weave will cause any visible issues, but so far it looks like a really nice performer. I can post some pictures of the XD by the SW4500 if people would like.


----------

